# Anyone do any pulling????



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

We tried it and actually love it!







Neeco only pulls a few times a year, we are not hard core. He loves it though, so we do it when the events are close enough for us to participate. Of course the Bully breeds are best at pulling events, we just do it for fun. Neeco, my GSD has actually pulled 1050lbs in one event!! Great fun!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh man, that is just too cool. I go to the state fair to see horse pulls, but have never seen a dog do it. how many pounds is that?


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

It is a lot of fun and Neeco LOVES to work, does not really matter what it is that he actually, as long as it is work. The most he has pulled is about 1050lbs, the bully breeds pull way more! We just participate for fun!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

file:///C:/Users/jones/Downloads/Lisa%20Miller%20Jones%20pulling_files/40515_1583062056780_1242579229_1605198_782180_n.jpg


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think 1000 is half a ton, and lot of pounds!

Neeco's only 2, do older dogs do it or Dobies? I wonder if my Dobie could do it. did you go to special classes?


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

One more pic


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

No special classes. Any breed can participate. They have to be 1 yr old and I think IF over a certain age, need a vet permission of health. We just practiced with him by applying the harness and then he drug any kind of weight. We used a coffee can with coins and rocks in it. Just to get used to the noise and weight. We increased wt here and there until he was used to it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you know, that sounds just like i trained Rebel to pull the cart i can't get to fit him. this sounds like alot of fun, thanks so much for posting it. I'm going to check and see if there is anything in our area.

I just love seeing dogs do what they were meant to do, wonderful for you AND Neeco!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

once Tobi is of age about 1 1/2 were going to get him into a pulling harness, i've already started looking around at weighted harnesses and collars as he is starting to build his stamina quite a bit! Fantastic pictures it looks like there is alot of enjoyment there


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

It really is a lot of fun. The dogs seem to have a ton of fun doing it too!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

how do you get neeco motivated? I'm still trying to figure out exactly what Tobi's REAL prey item is... i would love to be able to get him working the flirt pole more but he looks at me like hey retard i know its not real...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

We used to participate in weight pull events. But Aspen is retired now, his arthritis is catching up. I don't have any pictures of that though cause I didn't own a camera a few years back. If I remember correctly in one event he pulled 3500 lbs.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> We used to participate in weight pull events. But Aspen is retired now, his arthritis is catching up. I don't have any pictures of that though cause I didn't own a camera a few years back. If I remember correctly in one event he pulled 3500 lbs.


Wow. That's amazing - how old was he when you retired? Rebel is 7, and has some arrythymia, I'm wondering if this would be ok for him.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

xellil said:


> Wow. That's amazing - how old was he when you retired? Rebel is 7, and has some arrythymia, I'm wondering if this would be ok for him.


He was 3.5 years in that event. He retired at 5 years old cause he was limping a lot. Now we just do scootering. Mushing on dirt. Pulling only about 160 lbs for about half hour.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> We used to participate in weight pull events. But Aspen is retired now, his arthritis is catching up. I don't have any pictures of that though cause I didn't own a camera a few years back. If I remember correctly in one event he pulled 3500 lbs.


Awesome!!! We pulled with some Malamutes too, of course they were in a much higher wt class than us. Neeco's pull wt was 78 lbs. I bet Aspen loved it though!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Lisa_j said:


> Awesome!!! We pulled with some Malamutes too, of course they were in a much higher wt class than us. Neeco's pull wt was 78 lbs. I bet Aspen loved it though!!


He LOOOVED it. Woo wooing the entire time. This might have contributed to his elbow arthritis, but he was loving life pulling at the time. Of course, he still loves what he does now. Mushing and weight pulling are things he was born for!!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Tobi said:


> how do you get neeco motivated? I'm still trying to figure out exactly what Tobi's REAL prey item is... i would love to be able to get him working the flirt pole more but he looks at me like hey retard i know its not real...


Honestly, Neeco and I just kind of have a special bond. He has Megaesophagus and was going to be euthed at age 6 weeks. I took him from the breeder at 6 weeks and fed him 8-10 times a day in a vertical position to keep him alive. Many days, he was in a baby snugglie, hanging in vertical position off of me just to keep food down. All odds against us, we did this for months and he did gain some wt and was able to thrive. Long story short, he is part of my heart. We do a lot together. His motivation is me I think and some of mine is him...... It all sounds rather silly, but true.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Lisa_j said:


> Honestly, Neeco and I just kind of have a special bond. He has Megaesophagus and was going to be euthed at age 6 weeks. I took him from the breeder at 6 weeks and fed him 8-10 times a day in a vertical position to keep him alive. Many days, he was in a baby snugglie, hanging in vertical position off of me just to keep food down. All odds against us, we did this for months and he did gain some wt and was able to thrive. Long story short, he is part of my heart. We do a lot together. His motivation is me I think and some of mine is him...... It all sounds rather silly, but true.


That is extremely touching.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Lisa_j said:


> Honestly, Neeco and I just kind of have a special bond. He has Megaesophagus and was going to be euthed at age 6 weeks. I took him from the breeder at 6 weeks and fed him 8-10 times a day in a vertical position to keep him alive. Many days, he was in a baby snugglie, hanging in vertical position off of me just to keep food down. All odds against us, we did this for months and he did gain some wt and was able to thrive. Long story short, he is part of my heart. We do a lot together. His motivation is me I think and some of mine is him...... It all sounds rather silly, but true.


I'm exactly the same way. Aspen doesn't have any medical problems but we are kinda attached to each other. We kinda know what each other is thinking, if you know what I mean. A lot of people think it's silly when I tell them how much I am attached to him...


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> I'm exactly the same way. Aspen doesn't have any medical problems but we are kinda attached to each other. We kinda know what each other is thinking, if you know what I mean. A lot of people think it's silly when I tell them how much I am attached to him...


 I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

i wish we could do wp with Peanut but we can't travel too much right now and no events are in our area. we do have a wp harness though and do it for fun. i would like to get him into urban mushing


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i think most people who train with their dogs and learn together form a bond that you just can't if you don't do that.

i love snorkels to death, she is an amazing light in my life, but Rebel is more like my partner.

So I can imagine the bond would be pretty deep if you were working together in order for him to stay alive.


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

I would LOVE to. I've been looking for someone to help us get into it in our area to no avail  Thanks a bunch for sharing!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Sure thing! It is not so hard getting started, really. It is a matter of a harness and some noisy weight!


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

We already do carting and I've read it's not far to leap from one to the other.. Must do some sluething


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

We weight pulled for years. I've pulled 3 of our seven sibes pro classes in IWPA, and two others were more motivated to run and just didn't grasp the need to eventually keep 4 paws on the ground, they wanted to run and fly. They never left nvice classes. Lisa you are in Region 5 and there are definitely some pulls in the state as well as in NY too. I think there was also at least one snow pull in PA this year. Our remaining two sibes are 11 and 12 or so, not sure due to their being rescued, but after age 12 a dog can no longer pull IWPA. I managed to get two Working DOg Excellents on two of our sibes but we were not crazy competitive. It was more for fun. Two of ours were stump pullers and on wheels pulled 1200lbs. + With well inflated tires and a track that is level and surface being carpet or dirt, dogs can pull some impressive amounts. Rails is even more impressive.

Tobi, you may want to find some scheduled pulls that have novice classes to start. I never had to find anything to motivate the dogs, and with some organizations you can't do anything that can be construed as baiting the dog such as throwing your leash to the other end of the line to get your dogs to pull. In fact when I organized some pulls many years ago it took me a pull or two to realize it was happening, but with sled dogs they are often trained to go "to the truck" near the end of a run. I finally realized the one competitor wanted to always park his dog truck in such a way that the dogs knew where it was by the way he entered the chute and where he took them afterwards. Needless to say he was no longer allowed to park in that manner. Besides I also think your boy will just pull because you are at the other side of the line encouraging him to do it.

Weight pulling is a blast.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Actually, 2 snow pulls here, we just did not participate. As I said, it has been fun, we are just not hard core! It really is a blast though!!!!!!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Lisa, I am computer challenged at best, but I managed to post two photos of our guys pulling about 5 years ago. One is Silva who always remained in Novice class, she is my little goof ball, she always had fun, but preferred to run. Blaze was just starting his pulls for the day and the cart is empty but his form is good. The photos are in the pictures forum.

We usually did about 5 pulls a year, went to NY once a year for a pull in Lake George for their Winter carnival, that was always ours and the dogs vacation for the year, the rest of the time we hung close to home for pulls, and we just were unable to always travel and be that competitive. It was fun for the dogs and us, that was the main thing.

I've done maybe one or two snow pulls, both of those were actually in the Poconos.

We got involved in the mid 90's and stopped around 2006 or so. Some of the crazy stuff people did to be competitive and the changing scene at weight pulls around that time was not the way I had hoped to see weight pull depicted to the public. However in the past two years or so, it is coming back around and a lot of good people and some of the people who did it when we were involved are still doing it with new and younger dogs. I'm just glad to see IWPA seeming to head in the right direction again.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!! I love ur photosQQ Where exactly do you live??? We have only participated in PA, within 3 hrs from our home. We have a pack of 8 dogs and really never travel far. Some are special needs and must have additional care. We really enjoy it but if we neve do it again, Ok then. Rales are way fun compaired to wheels though, I will say that!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

We're located between Harrisburg and Allentown at the base of the Blue Mountain ridge. I hear you with the special needs issues. We were lucky and had fun, and were able to travel and live fairly normal lives up until about 5 years ago when some of the dogs senior issues required us to make some choices. Course now that our remaining two sibes are seniors we are just kicking back enjoying hiking and retirement with these two. 

Keep your eyes open for pulls in Port Clinton next season...that's in Schuylkill County I believe there will be some organized there if my "insider" info is correct. lol Not sure how far that would be for you but just wanted to throw it out there if you can travel at the time.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Sounds great!! Wish we were closer to each other!!! We are about 4 hrs away from each other. I would love to know some dog people closer so that we could walk/buddy together and share the same interests together!!!!!!!!!!! I will watch for those pulls in Port Clinton next year!!! FUN times!!!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Keep me posted if you come to Port Clinton please. The woman organizing them is a good friend, and I like to blame her for our psychotic foray into mushing and weight pulling, but it has been a blast, and most of the dog people I have met I would prefer to hang with than other people. If you go to Port Clinton it is about a 15 minute drive and I will pop over the mountain to visit then. It would be nice to meet you and I'd be happy to introduce you to folks as well. 

This woman also runs a business with all types of working dog related equipment. In fact I'm waiting for her to get back to me about a carting event in the near future. I would like to attend to watch and learn. I hope to one day rescue another sibe, perhaps a senior sibe since we've gotten so used to running a canine nursing home, but we are also exploring another breed that may be appropriate for us that would also enjoy carting. Right now I am looking into Mals, Great Pyrs, Bernese and Greater Swissies. So I am spending a lot of time checking out breeders and pups in these breeds. I could have my choice of some great mals from dual purpose lines, but I am also exploring the other breeds I mentioned. Our experience is with sibes predominantly and mals, although I have pet sat for her and have dealt with many different bully breeds as well. 

It would be great to meet you sometime at an event.


----------

